# Help for a project



## mememan (Apr 30, 2016)

I was wondering if someone wanted to help me with a project.
I can't promise money, but if the project gets popular, you will get 50%. I can assure it. I'm not sure this is a place to ask for help, but I would someone is willing to draw panels for a webcomic I'm doing. If there is a better place to ask, please let me know. I'd want to try and get a artist.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

hi mememan whats the genre of the comic?


----------



## mememan (Apr 30, 2016)

The webcomic Homestuck has just ended, and that community is desperate for a new "hypercomic." No speech bubbles, not Garfield but like hs. Now homestuck has it faults, and I hope to do something better than that. Homestuck is the only of it's kind, and it needs something more. So a hypercomic with animations, flash games, walkarounds, ect. There is a chance that one could put ads on the site and make money, and I think as a writer, a artist is just as important. Did that answer your question?


----------



## mememan (Apr 30, 2016)

meli said:


> hi mememan whats the genre of the comic?


i hope you got my reply


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

yep - I don't do toony drawings myself but I'll put my feelers out for ya


----------



## mememan (Apr 30, 2016)

*h*



meli said:


> yep - I don't do toony drawings myself but I'll put my feelers out for ya


do you know where i could get help?


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

What you described seems pretty labor intensive, I don't think anyone will be willing to do it with the offer that maybe they will be paid for it.


----------

